
Ask HN: Is there any interest in a full stack web framework written in Python? - kolanos
	Something like Meteor: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meteor.com<p>This would be using something like Brython on the client-side:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brython.info<p>The idea is that you would have a full stack web framework that shared as much code as possible between the client and server. The client-side Python would then be compiled into JavaScript using Brython or similar. Include first-class support for web sockets. I would also like an API similar in feel to something like PySide&#x2F;PyQT.<p>Is there already a web framework using Python on the client-side? If so, I haven&#x27;t found it yet. Thinking of starting a project like this and want to gauge interest.<p>Brython&#x27;s performance doesn&#x27;t seem that bad: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;brythonista.wordpress.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;03&#x2F;28&#x2F;comparing-the-s...<p>And Brython supports dynamic loading of modules, so you don&#x27;t need the entire ~2MB stdlib at load. Where Brython falls short for me is CLI tooling. I would like to be able to just point a CLI tool at my source directory and have it compiled into JS with all the stdlib modules used included. Brython supports pre-compilation, so the only thing missing is the CLI tools.
======
lsiebert
Hmm... if it filled a niche, maybe. Like for example: websockets break on
mobile devices because of carrier proxy servers and other issues, and if this
figured out how to handle that effortlessly and write everything in python, I
could see it being the new hotness.

I think frameworks often live or die by their use case/niche. That's why you
have sinatra and flask, because every language needs a simple web framework.
You get rails and django because you want common problems solved in
opinionated ways to get you up and running quickly.

I don't know that python to JS compilation so you can write isomorphic python
code for your back end and front end is going to be a strong enough niche on
it's own, unless you have awesome source maps and a browser plugin that make
debugging super easy. But if you are just looking for a clever hack, adding
some CLI tools and a reasonable license would be pretty cool IMHO.

